# Plant ID



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure if these are supposed to be planted or what they are called. They are against the glass. Very small, hope u guys can see


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, those are very hard to see top down. Can you take a side picture? It might be red root floater but I’m unsure (if it floats).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

